#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Importar backup em 15 stx lite 5

## didism2

Senhores , Bom dia

Tenho que entregar em 2 dias 15 SXT Lite 5 devidamente configurados e setados de acordo com um backup modelo que temos aqui.

Sempre que tentei importar arquivo backup de um para o outro , sempre tive problemas , inclusive , não conseguia acessar o SXT LIte 5...

Gostaria de saber , ATUALMENTE qual é a maneira mais eficiente de conseguir exportar e importar o backup desses SXT LIte 5 de um para o outro ?

OBS:
Tenho também que fazer o mesmo com 15 Groove A 52 PN

Obrigado galera

----------


## JonasMT

1º atualiza para ultima versao
2º Configura ela da maneira que voce precisa
3º Abra o terminal e digita export compact
4º Copie e cole no terminal da proxima sxt tbm ja devidamente atualizada.
5º É preciso apenas adicionar o user e senha novamente

----------


## eduardomazolini

Faz por netinstall me parece que tem como restaurar backup ou importar depois do netinstall.
Ja vi mas não usei, depois que aprendi sobre skin pensei em fazer isso.

----------


## JonasMT

> Faz por netinstall me parece que tem como restaurar backup ou importar depois do netinstall.
> Ja vi mas não usei, depois que aprendi sobre skin pensei em fazer isso.


Da maneira acima nao leva 5s simples e rapido, faço isso em mais de 100 sxt mes.

----------


## didism2

Bom , para ser mais claro

A opção de usar o export compact e transferir para outro mikrotik , deve funcionar apenas em alguns casos.
No meu caso , sempre que eu fiz esse procedimento , havia um momento em que ele desconectava a conexão e quando eu ia ver ele colava de forma incompleta

A solução que eu achei foi diferente:

Não usei export compact. 
Na RB original fiz um export file=original copie e colei na RB nova, abri o terminal e digitei import original.rsc

Perfeito , copiou tudo , sem problema algum e sem desconectar

Sendo assim , estou acho que podemos encerrar esse tópico

----------

